

Ask HN: What are the best ways to find and recruit interns for start up? - Igor_Bratnikov

We are start up in early stages looking to ramp up and need some pretty talented interns in marketing, sales, tech and general wizardry! What are the best ways to reach out and find interns and how to attract them to an early stage company.
======
caw
Try posting at the local college (flyer or email) or the co-op/internship
office. If you email though it's best to go through the school rather than try
to obtain a list of emails and send it yourself. I know I tend to delete those
without reading.

From a college perspective the biggest problem with startups was trying to
find one. You had to know somebody who knew somebody to even hear about a
startup, let alone apply. A few friends of mine applied to some really cool
startups but I didn't find out about those until after I had accepted a
position elsewhere.

~~~
Igor_Bratnikov
Yup reached out to the local schools career postings today. Hopefully we can
incite some talented interns as I think we have some great experiences for
them.

------
ensynk
No one mentioned InternMatch so here it is. <http://www.internmatch.com/>

~~~
Igor_Bratnikov
Sounds like a great idea minus the fact that you have to pay! Which is
probably worth it for a large company it's not worth it at our stage.

------
WillyF
I run <http://www.onedayoneinternship.com/>

Send me some info on your positions and I might be able to feature your
company on the site. No promises, but I'll at least take a look. There's
contact info in the sidebar of the site.

~~~
Igor_Bratnikov
Awesome will do! I think we have a great product and a very skilled person on
our team with whom the interns will primarily work with. So a great experience
for some college kids.

------
Bry789123
I would definitely be interested in an internship at a growing start-up. I
would classify myself as a Non-Technical business person, though I do have a
strong passion and general knowledge of technology. Feel free to send me an
e-mail @ Lyandve_brya@bentley.edu

------
SanjeevSharma
There has been a lot of flak around free (non-paid) internships lately. As a
bootstrapper, I cannot afford to pay an intern. How should I handle getting an
intern on-board?

~~~
Igor_Bratnikov
If you offer the student credit and make sure you abide by the schools rules
so that the student can receive credit than legally you can employ the intern
without monetary compensation. This should get you on your way!

------
mschalle
Posting on places like HN isn't a bad idea either. I'm actually a CS student
at CMU so I'm on the lookout for summer internships. Just reply if you'd like
to get in touch

~~~
jessepollak
Agreed, I'm a student at Pomona College outside of LA looking for a summer
internship too. I'd love to talk if you're interested.

~~~
Igor_Bratnikov
Great as I said all HN folks are welcome! Let me know how to get in touch.

~~~
jessepollak
jpollak92 at gmail. thanks!

------
LilValleyBigEgo
Set up a table on a college campus and offer anything for free (beer,
t-shirts, soda, candy) in exchange for a resume.

~~~
Igor_Bratnikov
Thats proper HN thinking out of the box that I like

------
homeproperty
Home Property Buyers is a trusted network of UK With us, you can sell your
home quickly, access mortgage help and stop house repossession.
<http://www.homepropertybuyers.co.uk>

~~~
Igor_Bratnikov
Seriously? wtf

